# Odd behavior in the Fun House



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

No, not people  

When I go to the Fun House, the forum displays 2 sticky threads and 2 regular threads. Towards the bottom of the page, is says, "showing threads 1-2 of 2".

Any idea why it would do this?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Why wouldn't it? 

Those are the only 2 recent threads.

If you want to see back further than that, just change your display options settings to something like 2 months or more.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> Why wouldn't it?
> 
> Those are the only 2 recent threads.
> 
> If you want to see back further than that, just change your display options settings to something like 2 months or more.


Is that a new feature? I don't recall seeing it before.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

d-dub said:


> Is that a new feature? I don't recall seeing it before.


Nope...always been there.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Is there a way to change it? I seem to recall my HH always showing the last 30 days but now it's set on two days and I never changed anything.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yep, change the setting and hit "Show Threads".

It should stay put for a while unless the browser's cookie poops out.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

It doesn't work for me. I can change the setting, hit Show Threads, close the window (not the browser, just the window), open TCF again and it's right back to 2 days.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'll see if I can reset the default.


----------

